
Big Data Points Humanity to New Minerals, New Deposits - zeristor
https://deepcarbon.net/feature/big-data-points-humanity-new-minerals-new-deposits
======
zeristor
That was the PR release, this is the paper:

[http://ammin.geoscienceworld.org/content/102/8/1588](http://ammin.geoscienceworld.org/content/102/8/1588)

